# IBS-C with partial blockage or is it IBS-D



## JulezyGem (Jul 4, 2015)

*Hi Everyone,*

*Im in kind of a dilema atm. After 23yrs of suffering what i have thought is Ibs-D, even had different GPs treating me for IBS-D having a barium xray umpteen blood tests to rule out coeliacs etc etc, different meds including meberevine, and upteen other things on the market to which i cant remember and lastly imodium to give me some relief. Anyway 2 weeks back saw my GP who said i was constipated (not suprised with all the imodium ive taken) and have a partial blockage which he said is causing D. So he prescribed MACILAX to help get rid of the blockage. 3 days i stayed at home till i was sure everything had come away. Ive kept a diary which also included food and BM. Was the wednesday i started taking the macilax so saturday afternoon i tried a jacket potato with grated cheese... and 1 hour later i had to run to the bathroom and ofc i had D. So i thought ok dairy needs to be cut out my diet. Even eating bread had the same affect so i did try the low fodmap checking labels etc to make sure no dairy and no wheat. Yes i felt alot better in a way but still im going 3-5 times a day to empty bowels, sometimes they seem normal and other times D. Yes i admit its alot better than it used to be, i feel i have some control but in honesty hubby says im still not right and he thinks its not a wheat problem. He says going upto 5 times a day is still not normal for anyone but says yes its better than i used to be. ive been on this low fodmap diet 10 days now. I know their is other ways, but id rather try diets than transplants or whatever some folk are suggesting. Its the fear of someone elses poop being digested that i dont want to go down those lines. I dont work so that is out of the question. What i would like to know if anyone can remember is what is the normal BM you should have in a day?*

*I also know that hormones can play havoc with me each month.*

*Im back at my GP on thursday for a follow up consultation and tbh im tired of all this. I had kept my chin up for the last 10 days, but seriously im now getting rather sick to death of it all.*

*Anyways ive had my rant, *

*Regards*

*julezygem*


----------

